# Is 3D TV Bad For Your Health?



## radiomandc (Jul 22, 2009)

Would this keep you from buying a 3D TV?

http://www.nypost.com/p/entertainment/tv/warnings_for_pregnant_women_boozers_XvFZ8Ue8IhQkdhQVmH6fLJ


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

No.

It wouldn't in this thread either:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=175683


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_Closing since there is already a forum as linked in the post before mine._


----------

